# Wühlmaus am Teich



## Charly1964 (10. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Wühlmaus am Teich und würde die gerne vertreiben.
Nun meine Frage hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diese Schallwellengeräten gemacht die da helfen sollen und kann ich die auch in Teichnähe betreiben oder stört das dann die Fische?


----------



## troll20 (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*

Hallo Charly,

unser Nachbar hat solche Dinger mit Solar aufgestellt.
Die Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe scheinen das sehr zu mögen, denn sie sind seit dem nur noch bei ihm  

LG René


----------



## lotta (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*

Bei uns funktionieren die Teile auch super
Wir haben hunderte von Maulwurfhäufen rund um den Teich 
und im restlichen Garten verteilt
Die sind echt fürn A.....


----------



## Limnos (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*

Hi

Besser ist sie zu fangen. Wenn man einen Wühlmausgang findet, Doppelfalle mit Möhre bestücken, in den Gang legen und Platte auf die Öffnung. Täglich kontrollieren. Falle, Möhre und Platte am besten mit erdigen Arbeitshandschuhen anfassen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*

Hallo Charly, 
die Ultraschalgeräte sind alles andere als toll.

Abgesehen davon, daß sie Marder und Co nicht sonderlich beeindrucken, leiden aber häufig andere Tiere darunter. 

Ich habe z.B. mal mit einem Pferd lange Zeit massive gesundheitliche Probleme gehabt. 
Es hat ewig gedauert, bis wir herausfanden, dass der beim Nachbarn aufgestellte Ultraschall-Maulwurfsvertreiber die Ursache war. 

Als er das Gerät abbaute waren alle Probleme meines Pferdes schlagartig verschwunden. 

Ich denke mal, für sensiblere Hunde oder Katzen könnten die Geräte genauso eine Dauerbelastung darstellen. 

Am einfachsten gegen Wühlmäuse hilft eigentlich eine Katze. 

Vielleicht mal einen Freigänger aus der Nachbarschaft für eine Weile ran füttern? (Fairerweise aber vorher mit dem Besitzer absprechen). 

Maulwürfe hält bei uns eine Boarder Mix Hündin in Schacht. 

Die ist so gut, die könnten wir vermutlich tageweise vermieten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*



Tanny schrieb:


> Maulwürfe hält bei uns eine Boarder Mix Hündin in Schacht.
> 
> Die ist so gut, die könnten wir vermutlich tageweise vermieten



Hallo Kirstin,

unser Jack Rüssel  mag die Maulwürfe auch ganz dolle.
Nur fragt man sich im nachgang, was war besser, ein paar kleine Hügel vom Maulwurf, oder ein komplett umgegrabener Garten  

LG René


----------



## Tanny (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*

Hallo Rene´,

 oh, Du Armer.....

...vielleicht sollte Dein Jacky mal bei Pauline in die Schule gehen 

Pauline rennt ohne besonderes Ziel durch den Garten oder über die Koppel, erstarrt plötzlich im vollen Lauf - horcht -und  springt plötzlich mit einem riesen Satz auf einen Maulwurfshaufen und schon fliegt ein M. durch die Luft. Der wird dann von ihr noch eingesammelt und sauber vor der Tür abgelegt. 

Den Flug hat der M.in der Regel nicht überlebt.

Pauline hat anschließend nicht mal schmutzige Füße und der Maulwurfshaufen ist kaum beschädigt - eine absolut saubere Sache 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*

Tja Kirstin,

[OT]mit 14 Jahren ist da glaube Hopfen und Malz verloren, ihr wird wohl keiner mehr was bei bringen. Und Buddeln sowie im Sandhaufen wälzen macht doch soviel Spaß, besonders wenn es gerade Regnet [/OT]

LG René


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*

Hi Charly!
Mit Diesel getränkte Lappen oder Wunderkerze mit Noppenfolie umwickeln, ab ins Loch damit und verschließen.
Es soll nicht brennen, nur schmoken. Der Geruch macht's. Hält zwischen 3-4 Monaten an.
Oder PET-Flasche auf einen Rohrstock, als "Geräuschwindmühle"; Rohrstock vom alten Kescher, dann einen 3mm Blindniet, mit den Nagel nach oben in den Rohrstock gesteckt. Die PET -Flasche. seitlich zwei Eselsohren mit einem Cuttermesser rein geschnitten ,als Flügel und in den Boden ein Loch gebohrt das der Nagel vom Blindniet locker durch passt, fertig. Bei Wind dreht sich die PET- Flasche mit ein leichtes hämmern.

Gruss Ron!


----------



## lotta (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wühlmaus am Teich*

Schaut mal,
wie unsere Maulwürfe auf den Solarpiepser zusteuern
aber so was von zielstrebig


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Feb. 2014)

Hi,

bei mir hat sich die letzten Wochen auch ne Wühlmaus am Teich rumgetrieben. Hat meine 3m hoche __ Mispel gefällt (alle Wurzeln säuberlich abgenagt ) und auch alle Lupinen  und hohes __ Mädchenauge in 3m Umkreis unterirdisch  abgefressen - den riesigen Beinwellbusch dazwischen hat sie natürlich links liegen gelassen.Wenigsten hat sie sich nicht an der alten PVC-Folie im Moorbeet oder gar an der EPDM des Teiches vergriffen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (24. Feb. 2014)

Hi,
bei mir ist es nicht eine Wühlmaus, bei mir sind es 100 te, ohne Übertreibung. 
Es gibt nichts, was sie mir nicht kaputtfressen, und ich pflanze einfach immer wieder tapfer gegen an.
Mein Grundstück endet an einem Graben, und dann kommt Wald.
Also, da hilft wirklich nichts.


----------



## mr koi (24. Feb. 2014)

wir verwenden immer alte Buttermilch. klappt bestens einfach in den wühlmausgang hineinschütten zumachen und die Mäuse nehmen reißaus !!
Aber unbedingt nicht an die Finger bekommen (stinkt wie Hölle !!! )Giebt es im Internet zu kaufen.


----------



## Orfy (24. Feb. 2014)

mr koi schrieb:


> wir verwenden immer alte Buttermilch. klappt bestens einfach in den wühlmausgang hineinschütten zumachen und die Mäuse nehmen reißaus !!
> Aber unbedingt nicht an die Finger bekommen (stinkt wie Hölle !!! )Giebt es im Internet zu kaufen.



Hallo Leon und ihr anderen an unterirdisch grabenden Viechern leidenden.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir auf unserem kleinen Grundstück einigermaßen Erfolg mit diesem Maulwurfschreckrohr, welches alle Augenblicke Geräusche macht. Nach nem halben Jahr waren die Batterien am Ende und Nachkauf der großen Dinger zu teuer. Habs dann mit einem billigen Miniradio probiert, also einenfrischen Haufen aufgraben und die Lärmquelle in den Gang legen. Funktionierte auch. Vor einer Woche hab ich was neues versucht, nämlich die Buttersäure (gibts bei Buttersäure24.de
Bei fünf Haufen watteumwickelte Holzstöckchen in Buttersäure getaucht und in die Gänge gelegt. Das vertreibt anscheinend sicher  alle Maulwürfe und Wühlmäuse. Aber Wegwerfhandschuhe benutzen und ja keinen Tropfen in den Teich, sonst kriegst Du fliegende Fische.
Gruß!
Fred


----------

